# Felt Z75 Disc



## HawkeyeBike

Hello, I'm thinking of buying my first road bike and I'm strongly looking at the Felt Z75 Disc. I was wondering if anyone has this bike? Pros and cons? Is this the first year for this bike? The LBS in our area do not have this bike nor any of the Z series to test ride. I've always been a Giant rider on an Escape 2 but want a road bike as I want to be more comfortable riding longer miles. Can anyone give any input to this bike?
Thanks.


----------



## Sully00

HawkeyeBike said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of buying my first road bike and I'm strongly looking at the Felt Z75 Disc. I was wondering if anyone has this bike? Pros and cons? Is this the first year for this bike? The LBS in our area do not have this bike nor any of the Z series to test ride. I've always been a Giant rider on an Escape 2 but want a road bike as I want to be more comfortable riding longer miles. Can anyone give any input to this bike?
> Thanks.


I believe the Z75 is basically the Z85 in disc. I purchased the 85 a few years ago to get back into cycling after a 20 year hiatus. Love the bike! Comfortable as hell once fitted. 105 drivetrain is great. The only thing I upgraded where the wheels. If you like the feel once you ride it, I think it would be a great 1st road bike.


----------



## HawkeyeBike

Looking at the description of the two bikes, I would say that you are correct. Do you happen to know what the weight is of the bike? The local bike shop that I've been talking with says it's pretty similar to the Giant Defy series of bikes.


----------



## Sully00

HawkeyeBike said:


> Looking at the description of the two bikes, I would say that you are correct. Do you happen to know what the weight is of the bike? The local bike shop that I've been talking with says it's pretty similar to the Giant Defy series of bikes.


The Z85 is 20.8 lbs. Not sure how the disc system would change that number if at all.


----------



## HawkeyeBike

Thanks for your response...that seems pretty normal for that bike it looks like. I plan on going to a LBS this weekend that carry Felts and make a decision. I really like the look of the Z75 Disc and the options it has.


----------



## Sully00

HawkeyeBike said:


> Thanks for your response...that seems pretty normal for that bike it looks like. I plan on going to a LBS this weekend that carry Felts and make a decision. I really like the look of the Z75 Disc and the options it has.


Did you check out the Z7? Same price point but a carbon fiber frame. The drivetrain is a step down (Sora) but still good. You can prevent that urge to upgrade to a CF frame down the road (like me right now) and you can always upgrade the components after wear and tear later. 
…or toss in a few more bucks and get the Z5 which gets you both.


----------



## HawkeyeBike

Yeah, I thought about that too. I really like the 105 shifters but I haven't tried out the Sora either. The only trade off that wouldn't be able to upgrade are the disc brakes. Do I need disc brakes? Probably not? If I get the Z7, how much will it cost me to get the 105 or Ultegra parts later? Lots of trade offs going through my head right now. I appreciate your input.


----------

